# ICS Leak... Who else hates the new lap dock interface?



## bkorver (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, so I took the plunge and installed the ICS leak which uses the "New" lapdock, version 3.0.0 I think they call it.

I love ICS on the phone. I think it is fast, sexy, smooth, everything I would want in a phone. The problem is when I hook it up to the lap dock I absolutely hate it. Which sucks because I spend a lot of time on my lap dock.

I loved the lap dock because it had a full firefox web browser. now it has a full size mobile browser. So not the same thing. And I don't know what the hell is going on with it, but trying to type this post on it is reinforcing my insanity...

Now lets get to the apps. I loved how the lap dock had a virtual phone on it that ran on the side. That was pimp. Now tries (Very poorly) to emulate a tablet. now, when i open up an app on my phone, it tries to optimize itself to the new screen size, user experience be damned. I have a tablet. I don't want my lap dock to emulate a tablet. I want it to be the dock it was when I got sold on the idea.

Long story short I want my old lap dock interface back. This 3.0.0 crap isn't doing it for me...


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Just do the lapdock hack and run linux.. its gonna be much smoother than stock webtop

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

